# Caulking Inside of Shower Door Threshold



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Do you happen to still have any installation manuals from when it was installed?

http://texasshowercompany.com/shower-door-leak

http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/recaulking-shower-stall-weep-holes-38847/


----------



## arigsby (Mar 9, 2012)

The installer never left the installation instructions. I am usually very good about having those things but this one got by me.

I have to assume by the linked article I would not caulk the inside of the door as that is the only place water can drain out of. The weep holes have never been closed off.


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

Did he put the channel in upside down? When water hits the door and runs down the weeping holes are to let water out of the channel. Not sure why the holes would be open to the underside.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Are "the holes would be open to the underside" or just exit/drain to the side of the threshold?
If the latter, caulk on the inside of the threshold where it meets the marble base to prevent water from running under it (keep the water inside the shower and don't let it escape except to the drain).


----------



## arigsby (Mar 9, 2012)

The replies from bob22 and moneymgmt got me to thinking more about the holes. I decided to see what happens to the water that enters the holes. Using an ear syringe, I started filling the holes with water. The water came back out the holes once the channel was full. No water was seen coming from underneath the channel which I had originally assumed was happening. The only water that actually enters the holes when showering is the water that bounces off the shower stall floor. Water coming down the shower door is deflected by a curved hood (best word I could think of) that extends out horizontally from the door.

The holes make absolutely no sense to me and it now appears the inside of the shower door should be caulked, which will not cover the holes. 

Thanks to all for your replies/advice.


----------



## 1foxxy (Jul 31, 2021)

hammerlane said:


> I have these weep holes as well. My question is Do I caulk under these where the glass meets the basin? Not the holes themselves.
> http://texasshowercompany.com/shower-door-leak
> 
> recaulking shower stall - weep holes?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@1foxxy you are responding to a 9 year old thread.


----------

